
A Visit to Hallstatt, China: The 1:1 Scale Exact Replica of the Austrian Hamlet - Tomte
https://www.vagabondjourney.com/hallstatt-china-austrian-villlage-replica/
======
Quequau
I am convinced that Italy should do something similar, only with Venice.

